# Hello from glasgow



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi looking to buy my first tt.going to buy a mk1 with higher milage as i dont have alot of cash as im saving for a flat aswell!what kind of problems am i looking at with a high miler?cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum .Troubles ,none really just make sure the service schedule and timing chain are up to date.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Andy 

Welcome to the nut-house......good luck with your search.

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Welcome to the Forum, Andy.

A word of warning, do yourself a massive favour. Avoid Glasgow Audi. They are, by far, the worst Audi Dealer in the country. :x :evil:

If you don't believe me, do a forum search under "Glasgow Audi".

As for getting more info on the MK1, the below link may be a starting point;

Best of luck with your search. 

Click here.


----------



## s1rst (Jun 17, 2008)

hi Andy

welcome mate

hope we dont step on each others toes mate

i'm from glasgow and on the prowl for a mk1 aswell :lol:


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks for the welcome.im viewing a mk1 tomorrow so hopefully ill be a tt owner by sat!thanks for the tip off bout glasgow audi,my mate is a partsman in arnold clark so hopefully any parts i ever need will be on the cheap!  oh a quick question how often does the timing chain get changed on the tt?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look in the For sale section there is a 87k TTC for less than £7k also have a look here and join in the fun www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

